# moc by se nám hodil, je to hecíř a srdcař



## erico

http://fotbal.idnes.cz/vitej-pavle-...fot_reprez.asp?c=A080416_201849_fot_reprez_ot

Ahoj
Would you help me this translation please ?

"Moc by se nám pro šampionát hodil, to je jasné," 
 (my translation is ... *His ability would fit our championship *)

"Ke všemu je to výborný hecíř a srdcař"

I don't know the translate of "moc" in this case. Does it mean, "power" or "ability" ?

And I don't find the meaning of "hecíř" and "srdcař". 
"srdcař" is the same of "srdca" ??? 

Dekuji vam 

Erico


----------



## slavic_one

Hi Erico!
I think that sencence  "Moc by se nám pro šampionát hodil, to je jasné" could be translated in meaning that his playing would be of great benefit for a team! I think that 'moc' has meaning of 'very much' in this sentence!
Srdca = hearts
Srdcař could be a heartful man, a brave one!


----------



## erico

Bok, slavic_one. Hvala ! ( Thank you very much ! )
Now I understood very much !

So would you tell me the meaning of "hecíř" if you know, please ? 
My guess is "hecíř" means a player ... but I don't know at all ... :-(

Erico


----------



## Jana337

Hello, 

"hecíř" is a colloquial word derived from the German "hetzen". It has mostly negative meanings in German (revolving around "to instigate") but the Czech word acquired a somewhat different meaning: "Hecíř" is a player who is able to raise the morals of his team, to whip up enthusiasm, to invigorate his fellow players.

"Srdcař" is also a colloquial word used in sports. It is a player who dedicates himself totally to the game and feels strongly about the result. I don't think it has anything to do with bravery.


----------



## erico

Moc vam dekuji Jana.
This is very interesting. it has very deep meaning.
I appreciat your explanations.


----------

